# **** Zoo Med Repti Fogger review ****



## ranglo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I was just wondering what you guys think about the Zoo Med Repti Fogger?
I purchased one today for $49, which I thought was a steal! Came home plugged it and it didn't work  Well, it would turn on and shut off after a minute or so, and even when I turn it on it'll take a long time to start up! 
Wasn't sure if I needed it. My terrarium stays at a solid 75-80 humidity... So I called the store and I can't get a refund! Exchanges or credit only! Now I'm wondering should I go ahead exchange it and try my luck w/another fogger, or just buy frogs with my credit?? I mean, are the foggers really that worth the money?? Please any advice will help, thank you!!


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Sounds like you just got a defective one so you could just exchange it for another one and you probably wont have problems with it. That being said hand misting or a misting system is the ideal way to keep the proper humidity. I do use the reptifogger but it is really more if you don't have a misting system and you want to go on vacation this will help maintain the humidity while you are gone. Other than that hand misting works fine.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

It's more aesthetic than anything else... A mister is more useful.

That being said - we have a Repti-Fogger running in the store that we move around in different displays... It probably runs (lowest speed) 2-3 hours per day 6 days a week with no issues yet.  If the company you bought it from carries a misting system - I'd put the credit towards that. If you get a fogger, the next one probably won't break like that one did. Just be sure not to use tap water!


----------



## raelaf (Jan 10, 2011)

I noticed you are in SD, did you get it from LLL Reptile? They have a nice misting system too. Maybe you can exchange it for that. Or ask them what is wrong with your fogger. They are always super helpful when I go.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Although I hand mist regularly I do have a zoo-med fogger on all my terrariums they are on timers so that they come on for a short time numerous times daily. I have noticed that the frogs seem to enjoy it as they are more active when it foggs, this could be due to the fog gets hiding fruit flies moving so the frogs can hunt them. I have also noticed that my plants are more prolific since adding the foggers.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Def think you have a defective device. 

I dot use mine a lot because I think hand misting is better but I use it as an occasional supplement. The main reason I got it is to hook it up to a timer when I know I won't be around a couple of days.


----------



## ranglo37 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks yall!!


----------



## Reptile Bob (Jan 28, 2011)

As a store, I see a fair number of these back. Zoo Med will take returns from stores, so don't let the store you got it from give you any hassle on exchanging it. The main problem people have is using hard tap water and letting it all evaporate out. The calcium deposits will quickly reduce its effectiveness until it doesn't work at all. You can also try putting some vinegar in it to dissolve the calcium and clean it. Rinse it well and it should work a bit better.


----------

